# armarkat



## rev_ (Dec 16, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the posts for armarkat cat condos/trees are made of. I like their prices but don't really want 1 if they are the hollow cardboard tubes like some. 

Thanks!


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

we have 2 of their condos. the posts are heavy and sturdy. they are wrapped in sisal cord so it is hard to tell exactly what they are made of. i dont think they are solid wood, but there is no way they are anything like cardboard. the only thing i wasnt crazy about was that the actual condo boxes are made out of particle board. so they smell for a while. i dont know if you know what i mean, but particle board has a slight odor when it is new. overall i think they are an excellent value.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a six foot fleece tree... I love it and so do my cats... very sturdy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I also have a 6 foot Armarkat tree and am very happy with it. Not sure what the posts are made of (as chuck said, they are wrapped in sisal), but it feels very sturdy and weighs about 50 lbs. I think the platforms are plywood. My two cats chase each other up and down the tree all day and we've had it for 7 months and it's showing no signs of wear (other than being covered in cat fur  )


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

i have 7 armarkat cat trees in several different models, plus one armarkat solid wood cat tree. snick is currently an "only-cat" and she uses quite a few of them daily. the solid wood cat trees do cost a bit more, but i felt the one we have was worth it. all the cat trees we have are very sturdy, and we've had some of them for 5+ years.

one thing that i love about the armarkat cat trees is that we can buy replacement parts for them. no need to buy a whole new cat tree. i've never needed to replace any parts of our cat trees though.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I have 2 of them and both are holding together just fine.

The sisal wrapped posts *are made from a heavy duty cardboard*. Anything heavier would be weight and cost prohibitive. 

If I had any complaint it's that my premium solid wood one has beds that have warped on me. The other one I have is covered in cheap fauxe junk that I'm not a fan of.

My four boys love them both though.


----------



## rev_ (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have one too, and I'm pretty happy with it. It is pretty sturdy. It is not the strongest one out there, but for the money, I believe it is the sturdiest one you can buy. I have a 6 foot one, my daughter has a 7 foot one. They are both good. My youngest boy is a maniac and runs up and down that tree about 50 times a day, and it's holding up pretty well. I can tell you that I had a small one that was a "go pet club" brand, and it was garbage. It was so flimsy, and it was a small one, that my 10 year old cat liked to lay in and it was the flimsiest thing ever. Luckily, someone gave me that one, and I did not pay for it or I would have sent it right back. Armarkat is good. I have another tree from Petsmart, not sure the brand, but it was about $130, and it is very sturdy, probably more than the Armarkat one, but nearly as interesting looking or appealing to my cats as the Armarkat one.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I just bought an Armakat but my cats aren't taking to it. How can I entice them to play on it?


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Get liquid catnip spray and spray it down

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyKats (Oct 18, 2008)

Mine arrived with 1 of the particle board pieces broken, but I am still happy with it.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Armarkat is a good brand. I agree, if it was solid wood it'd be cost prohibitive to ship. Call the company, they will most likely send you a replacement piece, KittyKats


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Kittycats they also sell all the separate pieces online

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peanuts mom (Oct 29, 2013)

*Cat tree covering*

Hi all,

I'm deciding which tree to invest in for our kitten. I apologize if this has been addressed before, but I've noticed the trees and condos at Petco/Petsmart have carpeting as the covering while the ones I see online have a softer fur or velour-like (?) covering. What, if any, advantages/disadvantages would there be to either type of surface?

I appreciate any opinions:crazy Thanks!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Peanuts Mom, have you noticed any texture that Peanut seems drawn to already? 
Sometimes that can help you in a choice...
I have various textures for scratching for my cats, some like the carpet covered ones and some like the rope covered ones, I also have two wood ceder boards screwed onto a corner of their safe room, that several enjoy to stretch up on and scratch!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have both, an Armarkat and one from Petsmart (can't think of the name), but the one from Petsmart is definitely higher quality than the Armarkat. It was about $130, has three levels, is maybe 5 feet high, with a tunnel on the lower level....something I have NEVER seen them go into. But the do just lay on the very bottom under the tunnel (I guess it's sort of 4 levels then). It is no frills, but it has large areas for them to lay on, they can lay together and snuggle up, and I like that about it. 

My Armarkat is huge, I think 7 feet. My youngest cat, Stephano, lives on this thing. He likes to either lay at the very tippy top of it, but now that he has gotten bigger, he prefers this little pouch that is slightly lower. The very top part he used to love to lay, the thing I don't like about it is that it has one little edge but it's pretty much just an open shelf, and I'm always worried he is going to fall off of it, I think that may be why he doesn't lay up there as much, because it doesn't feel so secure. Just something to look for when you look for a tree, try to find one that has sides to it. He runs up and down this tree all day, he loves it. My other two cats, eh, not so much. One of them once in a while will lay in the middle of it if the sun happens to beaming through the window at that moment, but that's about it. I've had mine for almost a year, and it has held up pretty well. I do not expect that it will last as long as my Petsmart one though.


----------



## peanuts mom (Oct 29, 2013)

Good info, thanks!! I'm sure she would prefer to run, jump, and scratch on the carpeted surface. I was just wondering what's up with the prevalence of "faux fur" covering I keep seeing online, especially Armarkats like this one: Armarkat 72" Classic Cat Tree in Beige | eBay


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

rev_ said:


> Can anyone tell me what the posts for armarkat cat condos/trees are made of. I like their prices but don't really want 1 if they are the hollow cardboard tubes like some. !


This is what they look like when the sisal comes off. They are hollow tubes with a plastic insert where the double ended screws go. They are cardboard, thick cardboard.

This particular tree I got when the Kittens 3 were baby babies .. it lasted about 6 months before they destroyed it. The one I replaced it with, the top tiers are already wobbly.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> I have both, an Armarkat and one from Petsmart


I'd like to point something out about Petsmart lol (I have all of these)

Amazon
Amazon.com: 70" Cat Tree Condo Furniture Scratch Post Pet House 11L: Pet Supplies

Petsmart
Armarkat Cat Tree Pet Furniture Condo - 53x22x72

Amazon
Amazon.com: BestPet Beige 73" Cat Tree Pet House Condo Activity: Pet Supplies

Petsmart
Armarkat Cat Tree Pet Furniture Condo - 50x26x74

Amazon
Amazon.com: 80" Cat Tree Condo Furniture Scratch Post Pet House: Pet Supplies

Petsmart
Kitty Mansions Denver Cat Tree Furniture - Cat - Boutique - PetSmart

Don't be fooled by Petsmart .. 

Also, I was also told to look for replacement parts for my Armarkat Trees (in another thread about cat trees) that needs new posts (because the screws stripped out in them making them wobbly) .. to buy the posts and have them shipped .. I could buy another whole tree on Amazon for just a little more lol.

I just removed the bad parts (from the ones pictured), and used it somewhere else as a shorter tree, and bought another tree.


----------

